
Show HN: Easily add a medical facemask over any photo automatically - appscyborg
https://facemaskcyborg.com/
======
appscyborg
Please read the FAQ before commenting :
[https://facemaskcyborg.com/faq](https://facemaskcyborg.com/faq) (caveat: we
know the apps doesn't work 100% of the time)

~~~
ksaj
> doesn't work 100% of the time

From the About Us: "Do One Thing and Do It Well." I am surprised that there
are no samples showing the filter working correctly. Is it just pasted in the
center of the image frame?

We're going to be seeing a lot of face masks before this is all over. I am
betting the joke does not age well.

~~~
appscyborg
You can see sample in the FAQ. It is not just pasted in the center of the
frame. It work by first detecting face, then detecting eyes and so on. Like
all computer vision software it has flaw, welcome to the real world. That's
why we say not 100% o f the time. Nothing age well but this at least has been
proven 100% of the time.

------
gus_massa
The mask should cover the nose too! Can you modify the algoritm to change the
position of the mask?

A few images in the landing page would be better than having the images only
in the FAQ.

~~~
appscyborg
We added on the landing page the images so it is more straightforward what it
does. For the position you are right, nose should be covered, we are working
on it.

Thanks for the feedback.

